# Rumble / deep rattle over uneven ground



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

Alongside a post i've just placed in the Ducato Chassis forum (around some possible engine issues), I thought i'd post another question relating to a noise I regularly hear when my van is moving at low speed over rough ground or uneven roads.

I've checked everything I can for tightness underneath, and have also recently had Airide fitted to the rear, but the noise we hear still persists..

I can only describe it as a deep rumble which disappears as soon as the road surface evens out - and I can't pinpoint it, but it appears to be coming from behind me on the drivers side low down in the van. 

I'll be checking wheel bearings for play shortly when the wheels come off, and have also been advised to get the front shocks checked - is there anything else people can suggest checking, as I can't rule out something within the habitation area which is causing it..

If a few other people tell me it's just the habitation shuddering, i'll be happy - but keen to understand what it may be..

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Snap ! We have the same sound. It seems to come from low down in the pillar behind the passenger seat in our case - ie the area where the cab joins the habitation part of the van.

We have tried everything to investigate the source but with no success. it's not something in the habitation area rattling that much we can be sure of and we have checked wheels, shock absorbers and others things when it went in for services.

For what it's worth, the van is now 3 years old, has had 2 full yearly services and has done 11,000 miles all over Europe and is holding together ! I have to admit, I used to worry that the cab and the rest were about to part company but now I just accept it.

G


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Me too, sounds like its the front nearside suspension in my case but despite several investigations - no faults found. I too have just learned to live with it.
It seems OK in cold weather but you can hear it most in hot weather. Must be something to do with expanding joints between the chassis and body.

Trevor


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Thanks both - 

This is gradually putting my mind at rest




Matt


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll bet you a pint it's the drop links to the anti-roll bar or the anti-roll bar bushes. My money's on the former. Failure/wear of the drop link joints is characterised by noise or clunking on uneven ground.

Get one person either side & rock the van gently side to side. Get underneath & put your hand on each of the front anti-roll bar drop link connections in turn, feeling & listening for movement.

Easy one to rule out.

D.


----------

